# LIGRC Fall Hunting Tests



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

LIGRC Fall Hunting Tests Oct. 11, 12, 13, 2013 at Otis Pike Preserve, Long Island, New York. MH Friday, double JH and SH Sat. and Sun. Our Hunting Tests generally include two flyers. 

Kathy with her golden arm will be throwing live birds. 

Enjoy some largemouth fishing three minutes from the grounds. (I have been doing well with them these days.) 

Info on Entry Express.​


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I bet Long Island in mid October is a beautiful time of the year for a hunt test too! Have wonderful time. Wish I could be there now that Lucy is finally getting the hang of line manners.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It certainly is beautiful. And we have fun with our hunt tests.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like a blast I hope you have a great turn out and lots of fun.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V said:


> Sounds like a blast I hope you have a great turn out and lots of fun.


Thanks! We always do have fun. And at the end of the day we go to Maples for burgers and brew.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I love your tests. I love Kathy.
No one at our house is ready for the next stake though ... 
Have a fun and successful event


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you boomers dawn.

Maybe come down for our next Gun Dog Stakes? We provide lunch.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

gdg knows the way to my heart - food!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

These are new dates for our tests. Entries close Sept. 30.

Great weather here these days, don't miss out on this!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump. Enjoy a good hunt test and Long Island Wines.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

To those afraid of ticks on Long Island, you should be happy to find out that the ticks have greatly reduced numbers!

Ticks Take a Holiday | The East Hampton Star


----------

